# Rome vs. Flow vs. Flux



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Dont be too afraid of the Targa. They are the beef, but I ride mine on everything from my Alter Ego to my Aether to my Clovis. They're differently my pick, then Katana. The Flux are number three.


----------



## rcrum1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Dont be too afraid of the Targa. They are the beef, but I ride mine on everything from my Alter Ego to my Aether to my Clovis. They're differently my pick, then Katana. The Flux are number three.


Thanks for the input! Evo looks like they have a sale going on for the 2017 Targas-- its a long shot but what boot size vs binding size do you currently have with the Targas? I wear a 9 and it fits in both the s/m and l/xl binding size? I currently have an old s/m pair of 390 bosses that fit fine. Does the l/xl have a lot more width? I've always hated this about some of Rome's sizing is the overlaps. I love that the Katanas have that middle ground that I fall right into, but the Targas are very appealing.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Probably the S/M unless you have a particularly bulky boot. But in a very low profile 8 I was able to effectively ride the L/XL so you're probably OK in either.


----------



## rcrum1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Probably the S/M unless you have a particularly bulky boot. But in a very low profile 8 I was able to effectively ride the L/XL so you're probably OK in either.


Thanks Nivek,

I am looking at boots all with smaller profiles so I went ahead and spent the little extra $$ and went for the S/M. I figured this time around I would make sure everything compliments each other so I can experience the full potential of the boot and binding. Next year I'll probably upgrade my board and move these Targas over to it for a great freeride set-up.

Thanks again for the help and putting my mind at ease with what I'm getting.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

I have a pair of Flow hybrids as well as a pair of Flux bindings. In a size 13, I don’t really have problems with boot/binding combos because I’ll pretty much fill out any L or XL binding with boot volume alone. 

There are things I certainly like about the Flux, however, having to pop and flex the plastic baseboard out of the way to tighten screws seems like a serious design flaw that will be the limiting factor in the lifespan of the binding. As far as the foam padding, or, rather lack thereof, I refuse to believe that a 1/8th inch of foam padding absorbs any degree of significant impact. I would love to see a scientific test on that. Think about it: running shoes often have a 1/2 or more of foam on the heels. I suspect that most foam on bindings are a selling point and nothing more. The amount of foam needed to make a real difference in impact absorption would leave you feeling like you are standing on a mattress. Your hips and quads are perfectly capable of absorbing an infinitely greater amount of impact than a 1/8th strip of foam rubber. I’d consider that criticism to be N/A


----------



## rcrum1 (Aug 14, 2013)

poser said:


> As far as the foam padding, or, rather lack thereof, I refuse to believe that a 1/8th inch of foam padding absorbs any degree of significant impact. I would love to see a scientific test on that. Think about it: running shoes often have a 1/2 or more of foam on the heels. I suspect that most foam on bindings are a selling point and nothing more. The amount of foam needed to make a real difference in impact absorption would leave you feeling like you are standing on a mattress. Your hips and quads are perfectly capable of absorbing an infinitely greater amount of impact than a 1/8th strip of foam rubber. I’d consider that criticism to be N/A


Honestly I know nothing about binding design, but I would think the foam wouldn’t be used for impact absorption as much as it would be for dampening so the ride is smoother and reducing the amount of vibration you feel from the board. Just my thought, i could be 100% incorrect with that, could be like you said a selling point and nothing more than a feel good factor for the rider.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

rcrum1 said:


> Honestly I know nothing about binding design, but I would think the foam wouldn’t be used for impact absorption as much as it would be for dampening so the ride is smoother and reducing the amount of vibration you feel from the board. Just my thought, i could be 100% incorrect with that, could be like you said a selling point and nothing more than a feel good factor for the rider.


Having ridden all manner of bindings over the years, the older and cheaper ones used to not have any foam at all. Modern shock absorption is better and it's not a gimmick. You can really feel it when it's not there in all the little bumps and small hits you take when you're going fast over bumpy or choppy terrain. Now if you *like* that or for some reason want to bring forth the rhythm and the the rhyme and feel the vibration, that's up to you.

Nothing will save you from hard impacts but every little bit helps.


----------



## apt333 (Nov 29, 2018)

I bot Katana's last year on sale from Evo's with a Rome rocker board to beat around. Just now bought the Targa's to pair up with Rossignol Krypto 168w. I love the Katana's that I got last year, and expect the Targa's to perform about the same, maybe just fewer bells and whistles. I really can't give you a side by side on the mountain comp, but I researched bindings heavily, and really you should buy the best deal between these two. I don't know Flux well at all so can't offer anything on those, but I do love the Katana's

Lest you think I am a gear hound, the Krypto replaces by 2005 Burton Baron 167 with Mission bindings. That setup has been great for 13 years, but time to replace. Bot a cheap Rome rocker last year to butter with, now stepping up to replace the Baron.

Evo's cyber week sale is great. If you can find the right size you're saving big $ - esp on year old inventory like the Targa's they have now for $194. I love my old Burton Mission's but can justify paying the Burton premium. 
Good luck


----------



## MODO (May 2, 2019)

My flux XV R GREAT BINDINGS. I HAVE 3 PAIR 😎🤪🤙🏻🏂. Very responsive of that’s what u r looking 4 🏄🏼‍♂️🏂🤙🏻🤪😳


----------

